# AO06 NNN TTS Project



## Aoon_M

Have started changing quite a few things on the TTS now, thought I'd make a build thread. Enjoy :mrgreen:

APR Stage //+ remap 
APR Runner Flap Delete
APR Intercooler 
APR HPFP 
Forge Cold Air Intake 
Forge BOV Revamp 
Neuspeed Power Pulley 
Scorpion 3" Decat Resonated Turboback Exhaust 
NGK Iridium X BKR7EIX Spark Plugs

TTRS Spoiler
TTRS Plus Grille
Silver Front Splitter
Facelift TTS Fog Light Grilles
RS4 Alloys 
Fly Eyed Tail Lights 
Tinted Windows 
Philips D1S X-Treme Vision 4800k bulbs
APR Decals 
APR Stage //+ Badge

Spec.Dock for iPhone 5 
Tune2Air Bluetooth Adapter 
P3Cars Custom Boost Gauge
Audi Navigation Plus (mk2)
TTS Mats
LED Number Plate Lights
LED Indicators
LED Brake Light Bulbs
LED Reverse Bulbs
LED Interior Pack
LED Footwell Lights
Illuminated Sill Plates

Came from a little 1.6TDI Audi A1. So a big increase in power already.










Picked the car up on 15/10/14 from Newcastle, so a nice drive back on the A74. Almost gulped through a full tank of the supermarket rubbish they put in the tank! TTS DSG Sprint Blue fully loaded.










First things first, strict v-power/momentum user so had the car terra cleaned to get all the old gunk out the system. Restored my economy and freshened up the sound of the engine. Happy days.










The TTS lacked A2DP which was standard on the A1, so that had to be sorted out. Bought myself a Spec.Dock & Tune2Air bluetooth adapter to mate with the RNS-E system.


















Shortly after I realised the car should indeed sound much better and noticed the Bose Amplifier was fried. £600 dealer part. No chance. So out it came and the corroded chip was removed and a shiny new one was soldered into place. The subwoofer, front speakers came back to life  . That's how Bose system should sound :!:


















Had some fun up at Crail Raceway, left the strip with a 13.22 1/4 mile 100% stock. I'll take that.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwwMkuH ... GEk3JADBSQ

It was a nice sunny day (rarer than hens teeth in Scotland..) so the TTS got a full inside out detail and paint correction. Sprint Blue comes out very nicely with some elbow grease.


















That front end!! Looks antique! Freshened it up with the facelift TTS fog light grilles and silver splitter. Much better.


























Now for the back, anyone else feel the massive contrast between the quad exhausts and puny spoiler?! TTRS spoiler was a must. Much more aggressive.










The halogens in the number plate lights had to go, replaced with Racing Dash LED number plate lights, I had them on my A1 and luckily the same fitting on the TT so transferred them over.










WHEELS - thought the 18s were a bit small, so really really wanted the RS4 alloys but they are very hard to get a hold of with the correct offset. So, Rotors for now.. But I've got my eye on you RS4s...










Got rid of the ugly halogen bulbs in the cabin and replaced every bulb with pure white LEDs. Much much much brighter.


















The xenons were a bit poor I thought so bought some Philips D2S X-Treme Vision 4800k bulbs. Brightest bulbs I've ever seen! And a perfect match to the DRLs. Pure white.










On the A1 I had LED Tail lights which I really missed, the TT MK2 is the only model in the Audi range that doesn't have them. Has 3D looking tail lights instead but don't come close to the response time of the LEDs. So, I changed every bulb in the tail light clusters to LEDs. Subtle, but nice. Once you go LED you don't go back.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB5vPAv ... GEk3JADBSQ

Now that I had a good feel of the car, it was time for some go faster bits. :lol:

APR 20% sale now on! Would be rude not to, booked myself in for APR Stage I, and then thought to myself, why not go straight for Stage II, I mean all I need is a downpipe :roll:, so the order for a Scorpion 3" De-cat downpipe was made.










Upgraded the p*** poor OEM diverter valve which is prone to cracking, had two options. Forge recirc valve or Forge BOV. I'm 18, which one do you think i went for...  (TSHHHH)


















So, the car was handed in to Eco Tune for APR Stage II. Some interesting results!

Stock software made 300bhp, and the APR Stage II map brought it up to 351 bhp which I'm well pleased with for now.

There was a major misfire at the top end though as my spark plugs were cooked, all sorted with some fresh new ones. Unfortunately never got a re run after replacing the spark plugs, but Stan reckons it should be closer to 360bhp.

It felt ridiculously faster, held boost much harder throughout the rev change and the DSG fart flutters at certain RPMs, love it. Huge thanks to Stan and the team.

Heres a clip of it on the rollers https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syyitl2 ... freload=10










After waiting 6 months, finally got my hands on some B7 RS4 alloys. They won't be silver for long though, having them refurbed in anthracite.










OH and my MPG went down from 35 motorway to 24 motorway after the map haha. Strange though as locally its stayed the same.. I think the DIS is just confused though if I'm honest.

EDIT - 320 motorway miles to a tank on my APR stage 2 with v power. Can't even remember what it used to be but I would say it's the same.

I love deliveries  - thanks gogs!










Some more fun back up at Crail Raceway.. Lovely day.

12.4 1/4 mile was my best run with pathetic traction at best and plenty heatsoak as it was mobbed with fart cannons. Pleased with the result though, here you can see me up against a stock RS3 which got a better launch than me.. 




Looking clean for a change..


















In absolute awe!!

TTRS Plus grille fitted and respray complete, I'll let the pictures do the talking. Big thanks to William at Touchups for everything. Front end complete!


































Sneak peak of the P3Cars boost gauge  Will need to do a full writeup soon.


















Got the diffuser on today, still waiting for the silver strip to come back from the bodyshop. The quad tops had to be chopped off completely leaving a single outlet on each side. Car was so much louder but I connected the flapper back up and the note is absolutely perfect! Low grumble at coasting speeds, and loads of pops and bangs in the upper Rev range. No drone!!!. This might have just stopped me going for a full scorpion system, as I personally think it'll be too loud without a flapper even if resonated. Chopping the tips off amplifies the sound.










Having custom tips made up on Monday morning!

Had the back windows tinted @ 35% and tail lights fly eyed. Liking the blackened out look so the wheels are definitely going back on Anthrecite


































Front plate was a bit gubbed after the car came back from Touchups, got sick of looking at it. OCD kicked in & picked some shiny new ones up from Glasgow Audi.










Okay, so, the RS diffuser is off the table. Way way too much work involved in getting that to fit, you simply cannot make it fit into the TTS bumper, it unclips at high speeds, and then the matter of the tips, the tips are £200 and then another £240 for the mounting bracket from OSIR to hold the tips in, all adds up and isn't a mod worth the money for now.

Since the RS diffuser was a no go, some retail therapy was in order! Looked in the marketplace and Gordon was selling a resonated Scorpion catback which would've mated perfectly with my scorpion decat.

Exchanged a few pms and picked the exhaust up this morning! Was great getting to see his RS and after looking at the RS brakes once more I think that's what I'm going for, C5 RS6 discs for the backs to match up.

Managed to squeeze myself in to get it fitted today, (benefits of having family in the trade) now that it's on, I can honestly say it's no louder than a decat with stock backbox WITH flapper connected. I might get in touch with scorpion to get a resonator delete pipe, but I really like the note of it so a few motorway runs to judge drone levels are needed first. The overall sound of the scorpion turboback is a much more raspier sound, where as the stock was a bit more tractor like, if that makes sense.. Best way to put it is that it improves the sound of the engine, doesn't just sound LOUD and droney anymore.


















































Gordon was also nice enough to give me his footwell lights off his old TTS  looking forward to getting these fitted!










Okay, so this happened 


























Finally got round to upgrading the mk1 RNS-E unit to the mk2. Looks the part! Have also fitted and coded the foot well lights in and Continental Sport Contact 5 tyres all round! Big difference to the overall handling.

Next up: AMI, Reverse camera (if possible...) alloys refurbed in anthracite & MSS springs.










Fitted and coded footwell lights & some new TTS mats to compliment them. Its all in the details... :wink:










Busy busy day today!!

Everything turned up today.. Huge thanks to AwesomeGTi for fulfilling the order.. Rapid delivery!

Fitted the Forge CAI, Neuspeed power pulley and APR HPFP today.










































































































So I did the APR Inter cooler install today. After a LOT of swearing at jubilee clips and silicone pipes it took me 6 hours from start to finish, done it all by myself. Proud! Only made possible thanks to the tools I had available, this is definitely not a DIY.

Hats off to APR, every mount, every screw hole lined up with the original stuff. Absolutely machine perfect. It's just like replacing the stock cooler bar the larger silicone pipes.

Initial impressions, I can monitor my IATs with my P3Cars boost gauge in the vent and they drop almost instantly back to ambient after WOT. Car feels a lot more responsive and has a throatier sound to the exhaust. Need more time to monitor how it deals with heatsoak but after the short run tonight I'm amazed at how quickly the temps drop!

Next up.. APR Runner Flap Delete.

I've also just made a cheeky order for some genuine TT illuminated sill plates.. Super excited.


































































Illuminated sill plates now installed!


























So today APR Runner Flap Delete was fitted, and the resonator delete pipe from Scorpion was also put on (my neighbours new alarm clock :lol: )

Love the exhaust. It's *louder* but the exact same level of drone or even less than the resonated system which is weird, it's staying for definite but might insulate the boot pan a little as I do a lotta miles..










The runner flap delete... Worth every penny. For me anyway! Haven't noticed any gains performance wise yet as still need tuned for it but you can bloody well hear it through the exhaust.. When we started the car on a cold start after the manifold was put back on it was popping and banging, sounded amazing. DSG farts are violent to say the least! Exhaust also gurgles on the overrun a lot more now. Welcomed change in note to the puny 2.0tfsi

Will be interesting doing a cold start tomorrow morning as cold starts are supposed to be poor with the RFD until you're tuned for it. Might video it.

Some pics of the carbon build up on the valves, we used brake cleaner to clean up as much as we could!


































Car has now been serviced head to toe! Reasy for its remap and then the track days to follow!

7th of July, move your arse! :mrgreen:

Have now been coded in for RFD and flashed to the APR Stage 2+ file!

Absolutely love it, has opened up the mid range torque massively, now does a 0-60 sprint in 3.38 seconds. 0-100 in roughly 8.3 seconds. Next on the list is an APR DSG remap to increase launch rpm as I recon its bogged down quite a bit in the dry.

Unfortunately I never got a run on the dyno as my back right alloy had a very slight buckle causing traction control to kick in on the dyno! Not a happy boy. I'm a numbers guy so I'll be back for a run once the alloy is sorted. Gives me an excuse to upgrade the alloys too. RS6 alloys et35 for road use and a set of nice lightweight wheels for track use in the pipeline.

Spent the day at Ecotune having it smoke tested etc making sure it was boosting to perfection, found a small leak in the dipstick as an O ring was missing and one of the intercooler pipes was coming loose (oops) but other than that a healthy car!

Need to upgrade the brakes now.. Getting scary.

Have a track day on Tuesday, no doubt I'll burn though all 4 sets of pads! Will make me get the finger out and get the brakes sorted though. One step at a time..

Excuse the massive amount of brake dust on the alloys.. Forgot to give it a wash before taking it in!

Heres a vid, it was super wet that day so I had no traction from 1st-3rd!


----------



## bhoy78

Car looks great, you don't waste much time! did you get someone local to fit/paint the RS spoiler? watched the Crail clip on you tube was almost as impressed with your singing along at T in the park after it :lol: this man can mod car's nicely and sing what a combo lol what's next on the hit list? can't be much more you want to do


----------



## Aoon_M

bhoy78 said:


> Car looks great, you don't waste much time! did you get someone local to fit/paint the RS spoiler? watched the Crail clip on you tube was almost as impressed with your singing along at T in the park after it :lol: this man can mod car's nicely and sing what a combo lol what's next on the hit list? can't be much more you want to do


Hahah!! Wasn't supposed to play onto that lol..

Fitted the RS Spoiler myself, but I work next door to a body shop so paint was free! Lucky me!

A lot planned!

MSS Street kit, TTRS Plus grille, BBK, drilled rears and pad upgrade, Scorpion catback, Stage II+, rear windows 10% tint at some point, power pulley, VWR TTRS Intake, some gauges, loads of other bits and bobs to keep me busy!


----------



## TTaRSe

Looking to be a very nice car.
Before you started the mods, did you consider jusy buying an RS instead?
Will need to catch up sometime to discuss mods.


----------



## amit91987

Nice car mate. I like the idea of the splitter being wrapped. Did you wrap it your self? Also where did you get the wrap from?

Thanks


----------



## aquazi

Looks great.. i also like the idea of wrapping the front splitter to match the mirrors as the silver looks out of place otherwise.


----------



## bilajio

Looks awesome TTS/S5 for me next


----------



## billyali86

Hi mate, I'm actually local to you. Same problem with Bose amp. Audi charging an arm and a leg Would you possibly considering sorting for me as I have no clue about these things lol. Would Obv pay you for doing so


----------



## Si-forks

Looks great love it


----------



## Aoon_M

TTaRSe said:


> Looking to be a very nice car.
> Before you started the mods, did you consider jusy buying an RS instead?
> Will need to catch up sometime to discuss mods.


Would've loved the RS, but no insurance company in the UK would insure me on anything over 2.0 unfortunately. Love the 2.5 roar, so unique.

Will definetely need a catchup at some point, a road run once the weathers nicer will be fun!



amit91987 said:


> Nice car mate. I like the idea of the splitter being wrapped. Did you wrap it your self? Also where did you get the wrap from?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah I wrapped it myself, have wrapped bits before so if you know the basics it's easy. Used 3M 1080 sterling silver gloss wrap, purchased off eBay. Perfect match to the fog grilles and mirrors.



billyali86 said:


> Hi mate, I'm actually local to you. Same problem with Bose amp. Audi charging an arm and a leg Would you possibly considering sorting for me as I have no clue about these things lol. Would Obv pay you for doing so


Yeah sure drop me a PM and we'll sort something out.


----------



## TTaRSe

How are your insurance company with the mods?
Mine keep bumping the premium with each mod.
Even got stung for putting my winter wheels/tyres on despite them making car much safer.


----------



## CSMatt

I love that iphone dock!! How does that fit? I've got ami in the glove box but this is far more appealing so any info would be great!


----------



## dak2v

Some really nice mods where did you get the front grill & silver splitter from looks wicked


----------



## Aoon_M

TTaRSe said:


> How are your insurance company with the mods?
> Mine keep bumping the premium with each mod.
> Even got stung for putting my winter wheels/tyres on despite them making car much safer.


They've been nice to me so far! Have an email saved from them asking for example if I retrofitted a part that would have came from the factory otherwise and confirmed that it wouldn't affect my insurance.

De cat.. Not sure where I sit with that, I've declared 'exhaust' but they didn't ask about the cat.

And remap, luckily they only have one option for that so I don't need to declare the different stages, went up by £300! Ouch. Could be worse though.

Did they really! Even though they are OEM mk2 wheels with snow tires?



CSMatt said:


> I love that iphone dock!! How does that fit? I've got ami in the glove box but this is far more appealing so any info would be great!


Poorly thought out? Yes. But it does the job. It replaces your ash tray and connects to your AMI in the glovebox with the supplied cable. See thread viewtopic.php?f=19&t=818161



dak2v said:


> Some really nice mods where did you get the front grill & silver splitter from looks wicked


I wrapped the splitter myself, and the part numbers for both fog grilles are

Fog Grill 8J0807682KT94 
Fog Grill 8J0807681KT94 
Lower Grill trim 8J0807697H


----------



## dak2v

Thanks for that


----------



## TTaRSe

Aoon_M said:


> TTaRSe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are your insurance company with the mods?
> Mine keep bumping the premium with each mod.
> Even got stung for putting my winter wheels/tyres on despite them making car much safer.
> 
> 
> 
> They've been nice to me so far! Have an email saved from them asking for example if I retrofitted a part that would have came from the factory otherwise and confirmed that it wouldn't affect my insurance.
> 
> De cat.. Not sure where I sit with that, I've declared 'exhaust' but they didn't ask about the cat.
> 
> And remap, luckily they only have one option for that so I don't need to declare the different stages, went up by £300! Ouch. Could be worse though.
> 
> Did they really! Even though they are OEM mk2 wheels with snow tires?
> 
> 
> 
> CSMatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that iphone dock!! How does that fit? I've got ami in the glove box but this is far more appealing so any info would be great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poorly thought out? Yes. But it does the job. It replaces your ash tray and connects to your AMI in the glovebox with the supplied cable. See thread viewtopic.php?f=19&t=818161
> 
> 
> 
> dak2v said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some really nice mods where did you get the front grill & silver splitter from looks wicked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrapped the splitter myself, and the part numbers for both fog grilles are
> 
> Fog Grill 8J0807682KT94
> Fog Grill 8J0807681KT94
> Lower Grill trim 8J0807697H
Click to expand...

Actually my winter wheels are not OEM: http://squaredwheels.co.uk/products/cast-wheels/


----------



## Aoon_M

Ahh I see, seen a pic of your wheels and they looked very similar to the OEM 18s


----------



## legend139

Alright bud, I am just curious to know what mile your TTS has on the read out and how much of a difference did it make before and after the terraclean?
I know yours is a 2.0 TFSI and could possibly be different to the 3.2 V6 I have but I having mine booked in to be done before I get my new exhaust fitted Friday

Cheers


----------



## Aoon_M

So, the car was in to Eco Tune for an APR Stage II this morning. Some interesting results!

Stock software made 300bhp, and the APR Stage II map brought it up to 351 bhp which I'm well pleased with for now.

There was a major misfire at the top end though as my spark plugs were cooked, all sorted with some fresh new ones. Unfortunately never got a re run after replacing the spark plugs, but Stan reckons it should be closer to 360bhp.

It feels ridiculously faster, holds boost much harder throughout the rev change and the DSG fart flutters at certain RPMs, love it. Huge thanks to Stan and the team today.


----------



## Aoon_M

legend139 said:


> Alright bud, I am just curious to know what mile your TTS has on the read out and how much of a difference did it make before and after the terraclean?
> I know yours is a 2.0 TFSI and could possibly be different to the 3.2 V6 I have but I having mine booked in to be done before I get my new exhaust fitted Friday
> 
> Cheers


See thread, viewtopic.php?f=19&t=783649


----------



## Vangu

Could you tell us which leds did you put to the back light for the indicators and normal and brake lights please.

With links if its possible.

Any cambus error?

Thanks


----------



## TTaRSe

Aoon_M said:


> So, the car was in to Eco Tune for an APR Stage II this morning. Some interesting results!
> 
> Stock software made 300bhp, and the APR Stage II map brought it up to 351 bhp which I'm well pleased with for now.
> 
> There was a major misfire at the top end though as my spark plugs were cooked, all sorted with some fresh new ones. Unfortunately never got a re run after replacing the spark plugs, but Stan reckons it should be closer to 360bhp.
> 
> It feels ridiculously faster, holds boost much harder throughout the rev change and the DSG fart flutters at certain RPMs, love it. Huge thanks to Stan and the team today.


Good result that!
Careful with your licence now...........

and get the wheels pointing in the right direction


----------



## Aoon_M

TTaRSe said:


> Good result that!
> Careful with your licence now...........
> 
> and get the wheels pointing in the right direction


Ahh I'm back into Automek this week for a re alignment, all fingers and toes crossed that it was just a cock up on there end.

Haha, I will do! Waiting for the roads to clear up for some fun round B roads, heavy snow again on Wednesday. The joys. You able to make it to the Scottish meet?


----------



## TTaRSe

Aoon_M said:


> You able to make it to the Scottish meet?


I'll be at Duck Bay.
Not sure yet how a cruise compares to a hoon, never cruised before. 8)


----------



## CSMatt

Wow that's not bad power at all most cars make that stage2+


----------



## MarkTTS

Aoon_M said:


> So, the car was in to Eco Tune for an APR Stage II this morning. Some interesting results!
> 
> Stock software made 300bhp, and the APR Stage II map brought it up to 351 bhp which I'm well pleased with for now.
> 
> There was a major misfire at the top end though as my spark plugs were cooked, all sorted with some fresh new ones. Unfortunately never got a re run after replacing the spark plugs, but Stan reckons it should be closer to 360bhp.
> 
> It feels ridiculously faster, holds boost much harder throughout the rev change and the DSG fart flutters at certain RPMs, love it. Huge thanks to Stan and the team today.


Absolute great result!! You must be very happy. What is also a big surprise is the TTS running 300BHP stock!? Or did you mean stage 1? Or do you think that your de-cat without the mapping was responsible for that?

Hope you get your alignment sorted and get to give it a good test run


----------



## Aoon_M

Vangu said:


> Could you tell us which leds did you put to the back light for the indicators and normal and brake lights please.
> 
> With links if its possible.
> 
> Any cambus error?
> 
> Thanks


You'll need 3 pairs of these to start with. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291324868533? ... EBIDX%3AIT



TTaRSe said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> You able to make it to the Scottish meet?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be at Duck Bay.
> Not sure yet how a cruise compares to a hoon, never cruised before. 8)
Click to expand...

Should see you there.



MarkTTS said:


> Absolute great result!! You must be very happy. What is also a big surprise is the TTS running 300BHP stock!? Or did you mean stage 1? Or do you think that your de-cat without the mapping was responsible for that?
> 
> Hope you get your alignment sorted and get to give it a good test run


Very happy with the figures indeed! the 300bhp run was on stock software with a 3" de cat, tuner said de cat should add around 15bhp and the TTS usually leaves with 280bhp from the factory standard which is higher than S3/Golf R's for some strange reason.


----------



## Vangu

Aoon_M said:


> Vangu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell us which leds did you put to the back light for the indicators and normal and brake lights please.
> 
> With links if its possible.
> 
> Any cambus error?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need 3 pairs of these to start with. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291324868533? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> 
> TTaRSe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> You able to make it to the Scottish meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be at Duck Bay.
> Not sure yet how a cruise compares to a hoon, never cruised before. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should see you there.
> 
> 
> 
> MarkTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute great result!! You must be very happy. What is also a big surprise is the TTS running 300BHP stock!? Or did you mean stage 1? Or do you think that your de-cat without the mapping was responsible for that?
> 
> Hope you get your alignment sorted and get to give it a good test run
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very happy with the figures indeed! the 300bhp run was on stock software with a 3" de cat, tuner said de cat should add around 15bhp and the TTS usually leaves with 280bhp from the factory standard which is higher than S3/Golf R's for some strange reason.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Those are for indicators too? I guess the one for breaking it has to be different?


----------



## Aoon_M

Vangu said:


> Thanks, Those are for indicators too? I guess the one for breaking it has to be different?


Two for indicators on each side and one for reverse light on each side.

You'll need two at each side of the following for brake lights http://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/382-ul ... -bulb.html


----------



## Vangu

Aoon_M said:


> Vangu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Those are for indicators too? I guess the one for breaking it has to be different?
> 
> 
> 
> Two for indicators on each side and one for reverse light on each side.
> 
> You'll need two at each side of the following for brake lights http://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/382-ul ... -bulb.html
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot! No DIS error at al? And only ambers in stock damn it..


----------



## Aoon_M

Vangu said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vangu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Those are for indicators too? I guess the one for breaking it has to be different?
> 
> 
> 
> Two for indicators on each side and one for reverse light on each side.
> 
> You'll need two at each side of the following for brake lights http://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/382-ul ... -bulb.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a lot! No DIS error at al? And only ambers in stock damn it..
Click to expand...

No errors at all 

SO - finally got my hands on some TT spec 19x9j ET 52 genuine RS4 alloys. Watch this space


----------



## TTaRSe

B7 RS4 or B8?


----------



## Aoon_M

After waiting 6 months, finally got my hands on some B7 RS4 alloys. They won't be silver for long though, having them refurbed in anthracite.










OH and my MPG went down from 35 motorway to 24 motorway after the map haha. Strange though as locally its stayed the same.. I think the DIS is just confused though if I'm honest.

EDIT - 320 motorway miles to a tank on my APR stage 2 with v power. Can't even remember what it used to be but I would say it's the same.


----------



## aquazi

I do like the look of them in silver [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dreago

Hi Ao06 
Do you have any side on pics of your car with the spoiler on?


----------



## MarkTTS

Looking great! However as you have all the silver accents on the car... I would keep the wheels silver


----------



## Dreams1966

Agree with above... I think the wheels really suit the rest of the car in silver


----------



## gogs

Keep em silver mate


----------



## ReTTro fit

Deffo silver mate with all the other silver going on

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## JacobDuBois

Interested as to what you actually do at 18 to afford this? I'm 19 with a 2.0 TFSI and I get paid fairly well. Haha lush car though mate keen to know how you fitted the RS spoiler


----------



## LastMinuteChanges

Also interested to see some more shots of the TTRS spoiler fitment, hoping to receive mine later this month and be installed by March.


----------



## JacobDuBois

LastMinuteChanges said:


> Also interested to see some more shots of the TTRS spoiler fitment, hoping to receive mine later this month and be installed by March.


Which did you order might I ask?


----------



## Aoon_M

Hmm, leave it with me. I'll give it a think over.. The brake dust will drive me nuts though only reason I want to stay away from silver..

Thanks for the suggestions 

My spoiler is actually off at the moment getting resprayed (lacquer peal) which is why you can't see it in the above picture.

Hope to get it back tomorrow, promise I'll get some pictures uploaded!


----------



## LastMinuteChanges

JacobDuBois said:


> LastMinuteChanges said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also interested to see some more shots of the TTRS spoiler fitment, hoping to receive mine later this month and be installed by March.
> 
> 
> 
> Which did you order might I ask?
Click to expand...

Jacob, I purchased this on Sunday, although have been told it will be sent out on the 11th:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251765556461

My local Audi dealer quoted £650 for the official TTRS spoiler, whereas, although the build quality may not be as good, I paid £240 for the above spoiler through 'Best Offer' and have a carbon wing.

Will let you know my progress.


----------



## gogs

I bought one of these but after 2 weeks snd no communication i sent a message asking when i can expect delivery, i was informed it was out if stock and would be 8 weeks before i would receive it, i cancelled and got a full refund, be interested to know how it is once delivered.


----------



## Dreago

Aoon_M said:


> Hmm, leave it with me. I'll give it a think over.. The brake dust will drive me nuts though only reason I want to stay away from silver..
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions
> 
> My spoiler is actually off at the moment getting resprayed (lacquer peal) which is why you can't see it in the above picture.
> 
> Hope to get it back tomorrow, promise I'll get some pictures uploaded!


I did wonder why I couldn't see it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aoon_M

I love deliveries  - thanks gogs!


----------



## LastMinuteChanges

gogs said:


> I bought one of these but after 2 weeks snd no communication i sent a message asking when i can expect delivery, i was informed it was out if stock and would be 8 weeks before i would receive it, i cancelled and got a full refund, be interested to know how it is once delivered.


Gogs, you're making me nervous. Did you buy the exact same from the same seller? I'm back to work abroad in March and would like spoiler delivered and fitted before then, although this now feels slightly too ambitious.


----------



## JacobDuBois

LastMinuteChanges said:


> JacobDuBois said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LastMinuteChanges said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also interested to see some more shots of the TTRS spoiler fitment, hoping to receive mine later this month and be installed by March.
> 
> 
> 
> Which did you order might I ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jacob, I purchased this on Sunday, although have been told it will be sent out on the 11th:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251765556461
> 
> My local Audi dealer quoted £650 for the official TTRS spoiler, whereas, although the build quality may not be as good, I paid £240 for the above spoiler through 'Best Offer' and have a carbon wing.
> 
> Will let you know my progress.
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. Yeah I nearly bought one of those for £170 at an auction. I don't know if If fitting is more hassle than worth


----------



## JacobDuBois

Aoon_M said:


> Hmm, leave it with me. I'll give it a think over.. The brake dust will drive me nuts though only reason I want to stay away from silver..
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions
> 
> My spoiler is actually off at the moment getting resprayed (lacquer peal) which is why you can't see it in the above picture.
> 
> Hope to get it back tomorrow, promise I'll get some pictures uploaded!


Pied my question off sharpish


----------



## gogs

Aoon_M said:


> I love deliveries  - thanks gogs!


Welcome mate, enjoy ;-)


----------



## gogs

LastMinuteChanges said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of these but after 2 weeks snd no communication i sent a message asking when i can expect delivery, i was informed it was out if stock and would be 8 weeks before i would receive it, i cancelled and got a full refund, be interested to know how it is once delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> Gogs, you're making me nervous. Did you buy the exact same from the same seller? I'm back to work abroad in March and would like spoiler delivered and fitted before then, although this now feels slightly too ambitious.
Click to expand...

Same seller, have you had dispatch notification? I got a refund ok so don't panic, maybe just bad timing for me as it was December i placed the order


----------



## Aoon_M

JacobDuBois said:


> Interested as to what you actually do at 18 to afford this? I'm 19 with a 2.0 TFSI and I get paid fairly well. Haha lush car though mate keen to know how you fitted the RS spoiler





JacobDuBois said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, leave it with me. I'll give it a think over.. The brake dust will drive me nuts though only reason I want to stay away from silver..
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions
> 
> My spoiler is actually off at the moment getting resprayed (lacquer peal) which is why you can't see it in the above picture.
> 
> Hope to get it back tomorrow, promise I'll get some pictures uploaded!
> 
> 
> 
> Pied my question off sharpish
Click to expand...

Ehh I prefer not to say on a public forum? What I will say is I work very very hard to fund my car and parts. This is a build thread, not a thread about day jobs, see thread viewtopic.php?f=19&t=355177


----------



## JacobDuBois

Aoon_M said:


> JacobDuBois said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interested as to what you actually do at 18 to afford this? I'm 19 with a 2.0 TFSI and I get paid fairly well. Haha lush car though mate keen to know how you fitted the RS spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JacobDuBois said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, leave it with me. I'll give it a think over.. The brake dust will drive me nuts though only reason I want to stay away from silver..
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions
> 
> My spoiler is actually off at the moment getting resprayed (lacquer peal) which is why you can't see it in the above picture.
> 
> Hope to get it back tomorrow, promise I'll get some pictures uploaded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pied my question off sharpish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh I prefer not to say on a public forum? What I will say is I work very very hard to fund my car and parts. This is a build thread, not a thread about day jobs, see thread viewtopic.php?f=19&t=355177
Click to expand...

Okay didn't mean for you to get touchy about it. Just seen you paid £4300 for insurance aswell ouch


----------



## billyali86

Bloody hell bud! You didn't was time. Still think you should refurb the rotors and stick them back on


----------



## LastMinuteChanges

gogs said:


> LastMinuteChanges said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of these but after 2 weeks snd no communication i sent a message asking when i can expect delivery, i was informed it was out if stock and would be 8 weeks before i would receive it, i cancelled and got a full refund, be interested to know how it is once delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> Gogs, you're making me nervous. Did you buy the exact same from the same seller? I'm back to work abroad in March and would like spoiler delivered and fitted before then, although this now feels slightly too ambitious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same seller, have you had dispatch notification? I got a refund ok so don't panic, maybe just bad timing for me as it was December i placed the order
Click to expand...

Supposedly been dispatched today, although a message I sent on the 4th was promptly answered with the answer that it would be dispatched on the 11th. Eager to get my teeth in to this and get to AMD for a Stage 2 w/Cobra 3" downpipe.

@Aoon_M: Is the downpipe you fitted from Scorpion 2.75" or 3"? I spoke to AMD who informed me that the 2.75" is for the TTRS only, hence going with Cobra.


----------



## Aoon_M

LastMinuteChanges said:


> Supposedly been dispatched today, although a message I sent on the 4th was promptly answered with the answer that it would be dispatched on the 11th. Eager to get my teeth in to this and get to AMD for a Stage 2 w/Cobra 3" downpipe.
> 
> @Aoon_M: Is the downpipe you fitted from Scorpion 2.75" or 3"? I spoke to AMD who informed me that the 2.75" is for the TTRS only, hence going with Cobra.


Emmm I used the Scorpion de-cat downpipe for the TTS which is 3". Why do you want 2.75"? Bigger is definitely better.

EDIT:

On Awesome GTi website it says



> Scorpion Downpipe and Cat - Audi TTS 2.0TFSI Quattro
> 
> Features:
> - 3" Diameter Stainless Steel Pipework
> - Stage 2 Remap Recommended
> 
> System comprises of:
> - Downpipe with 200 Cell Sports Cat or De-cat
> - Link Pipe
> - Fitting Kit
> 
> Notes:
> - Engine management light may be activated if not used in conjunction with the correst performance software
> - There are currently no pictures of a De-cat


But on the Scorpion website it says it's a 2.75" system.. I'll measure mine when I get the chance. Pretty sure it was 3" though


----------



## LastMinuteChanges

Aoon_M said:


> LastMinuteChanges said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly been dispatched today, although a message I sent on the 4th was promptly answered with the answer that it would be dispatched on the 11th. Eager to get my teeth in to this and get to AMD for a Stage 2 w/Cobra 3" downpipe.
> 
> @Aoon_M: Is the downpipe you fitted from Scorpion 2.75" or 3"? I spoke to AMD who informed me that the 2.75" is for the TTRS only, hence going with Cobra.
> 
> 
> 
> Emmm I used the Scorpion de-cat downpipe for the TTS which is 3". Why do you want 2.75"? Bigger is definitely better.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> On Awesome GTi website it says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion Downpipe and Cat - Audi TTS 2.0TFSI Quattro
> 
> Features:
> - 3" Diameter Stainless Steel Pipework
> - Stage 2 Remap Recommended
> 
> System comprises of:
> - Downpipe with 200 Cell Sports Cat or De-cat
> - Link Pipe
> - Fitting Kit
> 
> Notes:
> - Engine management light may be activated if not used in conjunction with the correst performance software
> - There are currently no pictures of a De-cat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But on the Scorpion website it says it's a 2.75" system.. I'll measure mine when I get the chance. Pretty sure it was 3" though
Click to expand...

I don't want 2.75", hence the reason I queried your downpipe fitment. A 3" Cobra downpipe it is.


----------



## gogs

LastMinuteChanges said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LastMinuteChanges said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of these but after 2 weeks snd no communication i sent a message asking when i can expect delivery, i was informed it was out if stock and would be 8 weeks before i would receive it, i cancelled and got a full refund, be interested to know how it is once delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> Gogs, you're making me nervous. Did you buy the exact same from the same seller? I'm back to work abroad in March and would like spoiler delivered and fitted before then, although this now feels slightly too ambitious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same seller, have you had dispatch notification? I got a refund ok so don't panic, maybe just bad timing for me as it was December i placed the order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supposedly been dispatched today, although a message I sent on the 4th was promptly answered with the answer that it would be dispatched on the 11th. Eager to get my teeth in to this and get to AMD for a Stage 2 w/Cobra 3" downpipe.
> 
> @Aoon_M: Is the downpipe you fitted from Scorpion 2.75" or 3"? I spoke to AMD who informed me that the 2.75" is for the TTRS only, hence going with Cobra.
Click to expand...

You got further than me ;-)
Im sure it will turn up safe and sound


----------



## bhoy78

Aoon_M do you have someone in mind to refurb your alloys? looking for someone decent in Glasgow/Lanarkshire to do a set for me, not sure of who's good to go to


----------



## Aoon_M

LastMinuteChanges said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LastMinuteChanges said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly been dispatched today, although a message I sent on the 4th was promptly answered with the answer that it would be dispatched on the 11th. Eager to get my teeth in to this and get to AMD for a Stage 2 w/Cobra 3" downpipe.
> 
> @Aoon_M: Is the downpipe you fitted from Scorpion 2.75" or 3"? I spoke to AMD who informed me that the 2.75" is for the TTRS only, hence going with Cobra.
> 
> 
> 
> Emmm I used the Scorpion de-cat downpipe for the TTS which is 3". Why do you want 2.75"? Bigger is definitely better.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> On Awesome GTi website it says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion Downpipe and Cat - Audi TTS 2.0TFSI Quattro
> 
> Features:
> - 3" Diameter Stainless Steel Pipework
> - Stage 2 Remap Recommended
> 
> System comprises of:
> - Downpipe with 200 Cell Sports Cat or De-cat
> - Link Pipe
> - Fitting Kit
> 
> Notes:
> - Engine management light may be activated if not used in conjunction with the correst performance software
> - There are currently no pictures of a De-cat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But on the Scorpion website it says it's a 2.75" system.. I'll measure mine when I get the chance. Pretty sure it was 3" though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want 2.75", hence the reason I queried your downpipe fitment. A 3" Cobra downpipe it is.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm saying, on the scorpion website it says that the pipe is 2.75" but on awesomegti it says it's 3". Who to believe? I'll check scorpion packaging receipt..



bhoy78 said:


> Aoon_M do you have someone in mind to refurb your alloys? looking for someone decent in Glasgow/Lanarkshire to do a set for me, not sure of who's good to go to


Wheel pro scotland are the best around :wink:


----------



## bhoy78

Cheers


----------



## LastMinuteChanges

On a side note, my spoiler has been dispatched from Shenzen. Will post photos when it arrives, for those who are interested.


----------



## Aoon_M

Some pictures as requested..


----------



## TTaRSe

Aoon_M said:


> Some pictures as requested..


Hope you are going to wash in the morning!!


----------



## Aoon_M

TTaRSe said:


> Hope you are going to wash in the morning!!


So do I!! :?


----------



## LastMinuteChanges

Aoon_M said:


> TTaRSe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are going to wash in the morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> So do I!! :?
Click to expand...

Looks brilliant, thanks! Really looking forward to fitting mine now.


----------



## Aoon_M

Some more fun back up at Crail Raceway.. Lovely day.

12.4 1/4 mile was my best run with pathetic traction at best and plenty heatsoak as it was mobbed with fart cannons. Pleased with the result though, here you can see me up against a stock RS3 which got a better launch than me.. 




Looking clean for a change..


----------



## LastMinuteChanges

That's epic, car is looking brilliant. Nice work on beating the RS3, bet you were chuffed at that result!

On a side note, carbon spoiler arrived from Shenzen and the spoiler mounts will be picked up from Audi soon. Car is getting spoiler fitted on 23rd.


----------



## Aoon_M

Absolute f*cking SCUMBAGS have broken into my car smashed my windscreen and just caused £1000 worth of damage and have broken my neighbours RS4 wing mirrors. This is why we can't have nice things hope you's rot in hell. Oh and the police won't do anything 'the local authorities have been alerted and they will look into it'. They'll happily give you a f*cking speeding ticket but
They wouldn't know what it's like to have nice stuff. Scum of the earth
Absolutely raging


----------



## aquazi

Holy crap so sorry.... Did they steal anything or just vandalise it?

Karma cant come soon enough for these people..

Hope your insurance company plays ball and sorts this quickly for you.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H

Really sorry to hear this. Hope you find the scumbags that did it  
Jenny
x


----------



## TTaRSe

Aoon_M said:


> Absolute f*cking SCUMBAGS have broken into my car smashed my windscreen and just caused £1000 worth of damage and have broken my neighbours RS4 wing mirrors. This is why we can't have nice things hope you's rot in hell. Oh and the police won't do anything 'the local authorities have been alerted and they will look into it'. They'll happily give you a f*cking speeding ticket but
> They wouldn't know what it's like to have nice stuff. Scum of the earth
> Absolutely raging


Mega unimpressed with that.
Get some cctv if you have neds visit your area.
I used to live in the west end when I was at Uni and parked my 944 on the street under an outdoor car cover.
One night the car got attacked with a stanley knife, through the cover and over many panels.
Took me a year to save for the respray.


----------



## andyviv0_2

Hi Aoon

Really sorry to hear that mate, i know how you feel as i had my old A6 keyed twice last year.

Andrew :evil:


----------



## bhoy78

Sorry mate hope they catch them


----------



## Aoon_M

Absolutely fuming. Vents have been ripped out my dash, booze spilt all over my seats, they've broken the windscreen the light/rain sensors and have smashed up my auto dimming mirror

And I've just heard a few cars in the estate have been battered about with a spade.

Pathetic. Hope these lowlife scums get what's coming to them.

Insurance company have been great so far but it's going to be a sore one come renewal.


----------



## MarkTTS

Really sorry to hear this mate! Just a thought..... Have you though about getting the windscreen & passenger glass fixed through the insurance.... Only around £80 excess and won't affect your premiums. Then replacing the vents & auto sensing mirror yourself..... Buy a used part or something.

At your age, and you pay a decent wedge for your insurance if I remember.... If you make a claim albeit not your fault it's likely to see your premuims raise. If I were to guess.... Over the next couple of years properly more than buying the parts yourself.

I had my S3 vandalised when I used to live in a shit area. Had a window smashed in & wing mirrors kicked off, car used to get jumped on and toothpaste over the car. Used to happen to everyone's car in a row. I was livid too, and when it got broken into it was tainted & initially didn't want it anymore. However the anger does subside! Best of luck getting it sorted


----------



## Vangu

Im really sorry mate, hope the insurance will pay for everything.


----------



## aquazi

What was the point of the damage they did.. its ridiculous... these scumbags must just get kicks for being assholes.

Some insurance have vandalism cover.. so wont affect your premium as much as say a non fault accident.. and if you move to a different postcode later can reduce the premium.. but still sucks you have to pay just because so low lives get their kicks this way.

Must have made a fair amount of noise.. with alarms and the breakage down the road... did no one see anything?


----------



## davectr

Gutted for you mate, it really boils my p*** when people work hard to get something and some little dick thinks it's ok to come along and vandalise it!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Ah damn man I feel you what a bunch of absolute assh0les mate. Hope it's easily sortable try get windscreen through insurance I did mine and cost me £70 didn't affect no claims instead of £260. I've had my car hit but not broken into. If you were closer I'd offer a hand. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Aoon_M

After calming down a little I've taken your advice @MarkTTS..

I've re evaluated my options and if I want to move on the the 2.5 pot beasts next year I really can't afford to take a hit on my premium.

So windscreen replacement with £80 excess is booked in for Friday and I'm now on the hunt for an auto dimming mirror and air vents.

Spent two hours cleaning the spillage, I'm pretty certain it was straight vodka, if the smell doesn't go away I genuinely don't know what i'll do.. Its all masked up with some febreeze at the moment, keeping my fingers crossed and hoping the smell doesn't come back.

On a plus side I treated myself to some retail therapy.. genuine TTRS Plus grill on the way from Germany and Tim @ P3cars is making me a custom VIDI boost gauge, blue boost bar with white text. Something to look forward to.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Have a look at car odour bombs mate CYC do a few they're normally good at removing odours. Hope that helps
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/air-fresh ... _1151.html


----------



## gogs

Ive used one of these cleaning bombs before for cleaning the air-con through as i had a musty smell, worked a treat 

Truly gutted for you regarding the damage, i can never understand what people get out of damaging other peoples things :-(
It is ridiculous to think that in this day and age people act like Neanderthals


----------



## Aoon_M

JacobDuBois said:


> Have a look at car odour bombs mate CYC do a few they're normally good at removing odours. Hope that helps
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/air-fresh ... _1151.html


That looks really good!! Not a lot of the alcohol got into my carpets so I think I'll be okay but time will tell.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Aoon_M said:


> JacobDuBois said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at car odour bombs mate CYC do a few they're normally good at removing odours. Hope that helps
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/air-fresh ... _1151.html
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really good!! Not a lot of the alcohol got into my carpets so I think I'll be okay but time will tell.
Click to expand...

Just give em a quick steam clean and they'd probably be alright but yeah all the best mate hope you sort it


----------



## Gr4y

Gutted for you, some absolute scumbags out there...


----------



## Ben5029

Gutted for you mate. Really hope karma catches up with the scum soon!!


----------



## ReTTro fit

This guys got 4 vents mate

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1665477181

And this guys got a dimming mirror

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1579078582

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139

At least you came out with no spade marks in your bodywork! I'd hate to have to get any Ali repair work and respray/blend cost a bloody fortune that would! Shame this has happened, see your estates a nice area, is it located in a rough area? I've never really heard of the police getting through this sort of vandalism and getting you a pay out or whatever,!such a shame tbh your hard earned money been wasted by scum who are just jealous, least your getting it sorted though. Good call on not going down in insurance route, you'd get even robbed again the the insurance paying 4 n half K previously [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## dak2v

I hope you catch the jealous t**** probably someone who knows & says hello to you scumbags


----------



## Aoon_M

Car has been dropped off to Touchups.. Can't wait to have get it back with perfect paintwork.










TTRS Plus grille turned up today, easily the nicest and rarest grille around. No aftermarket replicas of the grille available either :lol:

All the way from Germany..


----------



## gogs

Glad its back on track mate ;-)

I went the oem all black RS grill route


----------



## robokn

Whats the difference between a plus and a normal one


----------



## Aoon_M

robokn said:


> Whats the difference between a plus and a normal one


The Plus has an anthracite honeycomb mesh whereas the original and replicas are gloss black

P3Cars boost gauge turned up today! Beautiful bit of kit. Huge thanks to Tim @ P3Cars for customising it for me. Have been waiting a very long time for this..

Grill & gauge fitted this weekend hopefully, that's the plan.

If you look at pic 3 that's the optional analogue boost tap for accurate readings on big turbo/hybrid turbo builds. Will come in handy when the TTE420 turbo is installed


----------



## J22kog

Give me a shout when you take your k04 off mate


----------



## bhoy78

Car looks great with the new wheels on, were you happy with touch-ups? that's near Rutherglen?


----------



## Aoon_M

J22kog said:


> Give me a shout when you take your k04 off mate


Will do 



bhoy78 said:


> Car looks great with the new wheels on, were you happy with touch-ups? that's near Rutherglen?


Just off the phone to them and it's getting polished up and getting put back together today :mrgreen:

Completely forgot they were taking the car apart to respray it! So have just had the TTRS grille dropped off to them to fit 

So excited to have it back now.


----------



## TTaRSe

See you on Sunday.


----------



## Aoon_M

Coming along nicely

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=77 ... nref=story



TTaRSe said:


> See you on Sunday.


Looking forward to it! Not looking forward to the stone chips!! :roll:


----------



## Templar

Not been through the whole thread but do you have the Scuba blue or Sepang ?


----------



## TTaRSe

Templar said:


> Not been through the whole thread but do you have the Scuba blue or Sepang ?


Signature says Sprint Blue


----------



## Templar

TTaRSe said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not been through the whole thread but do you have the Scuba blue or Sepang ?
> 
> 
> 
> Signature says Sprint Blue
Click to expand...

Derr. ..well I was a bit passed last night, but thanks for clearing that up :wink:


----------



## Aoon_M

In absolute awe!!

TTRS Plus grille fitted and respray complete, I'll let the pictures do the talking.


























Not even seen it yet.. Stuck in work for another hour. Big thanks to William at Touchups for everything.


----------



## bhoy78

They done a great job, looks like new  new grille looks mean as well


----------



## Jenny H

Looks brilliant  
Jenny
x


----------



## billyali86

That looks the business mate!


----------



## Aoon_M

Sneak peak of the boost gauge  Will need to do a full writeup soon.


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi mate

Looks very nice bet your well pleased

Phil


----------



## ReTTro fit

Aoon_M said:


> Sneak peak of the boost gauge  Will need to do a full writeup soon.


Bloody hell it's freezing in there ! Lol

Car looks AWSOME mate, nice job

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar

Seen these around sometime ago...think you can get them with red markers instead of blue.

Pretty funky looking, we await your review.

The RS has a boost gauge on the DIS, I'm assuming you already know this ?


----------



## Aoon_M

Templar said:


> Seen these around sometime ago...think you can get them with red markers instead of blue.
> 
> Pretty funky looking, we await your review.
> 
> The RS has a boost gauge on the DIS, I'm assuming you already know this ?


I went for custom blue to match my paintwork  sick of seeing red everywhere.

I do! But there's no way to enable this on the TTS unfortunately.

Front end complete!


----------



## TTaRSe

Aoon_M said:


> Front end complete!


Did you get fixed after this morning?


----------



## Aoon_M

TTaRSe said:


> Did you get fixed after this morning?


Unfortunately not. There's nothing left of that undertray now, it's history. Found all the screws in the passenger side door so it's in my favour regardless. They will sort it out for me tomorrow but for now it's off the car.


----------



## TTSEXY

awesome work mate , got my tts back in november when i turned 18 , full turboback exhaust (RACE system) from 42 draft designs , and intake as well , thinking of going stage 2 hpfp from unitronic also planning to order the standard glossy black ttrs grille , did you have to get a hpfp for your stage 2 mod ? and is the power much much more noticeable ? also that funny misfiring at the top end i have that with my car as it is now , its as if it suffocates for about 3 seconds at high rpms , dont know if it has something to do with my spark plugs or lack of fuel , can you recommend some uprated spark plugs for my exhaust and intake setup ?


----------



## Aoon_M

TTSEXY said:


> awesome work mate , got my tts back in november when i turned 18 , full turboback exhaust (RACE system) from 42 draft designs , and intake as well , thinking of going stage 2 hpfp from unitronic also planning to order the standard glossy black ttrs grille , did you have to get a hpfp for your stage 2 mod ? and is the power much much more noticeable ? also that funny misfiring at the top end i have that with my car as it is now , its as if it suffocates for about 3 seconds at high rpms , dont know if it has something to do with my spark plugs or lack of fuel , can you recommend some uprated spark plugs for my exhaust and intake setup ?


Change your spark plugs for new genuine OEM ones and then go for R8 coil packs if its still misfiring.

Mine miss fired right away after the remap but went away once I changed the spark plugs. I've noticed though using 97 Octane fuel gives me the odd misfire now and then in the top end but nothing major.

The difference between stock and Stage 2 APR tune is night and day. Totally transforms the car.

I didn't need a HPFP for my Stage 2 tune but I'll need it for my Stage 2+ tune. Only needed a de-cat downpipe for my Stage 2.

Patiently saving up for new rubber, big brake kit and TTE420 hybrid turbo which should be complete with a bespoke engine and DSG remap by Eco Tune this summer.


----------



## Rich_padley

Unreal man, quality build!


----------



## andyviv0_2

Hi Aoon.

car looks awesome, just wish i had the time to improve mine but having the 2 classics and Busa not really had chance.

The Bose is working perfectly by the way, night and day compared to before you repaired it for me.

Thanks again mate..Andy


----------



## V6KMO

looking good, Whats next ??


----------



## robokn

If its mapped you should only use 99 Ron as that is what the maps are written to account for

Looking good BTW


----------



## Aoon_M

Many thanks guys much appreciated!

Glad it's all still working okay for you Andy !

I use Tesco momentum 99 most of the time but if I'm ever stuck for time some sainsburys super gets chucked in the tank which is 98 octane I think?

Car only boosts to 25psi on sainsburys super and boosts to 27/28psi on v power/momentum.

My TTRS diffuser is turning up in the post tomorrow and APR HPFP is on it's way! Just need to get it fitted and flashed to APR Stage 2+ now.

Think the time has come to go full scorpion exhaust, the question is resonated or non res? It's loud enough at the moment with just a decat but I could do with improving the tone a little


----------



## Aoon_M

Also need some opinions on this, this car will be stage 3+ by July/August.

I either, leave the TTS badge on and leave APR STAGE //+ badges on it OR completely debadge?

Part of me wants to debadge but you cannot beat the look on people's faces when you look on the rear view mirror and they're reading it with a smile on their face 

I mean I know what I'd be like reading it off another car. Something to think about

But then I also want to de badge because it'll be so much more than a TTS and much more than a TTRS with 430bhp/500 torques


----------



## legend139

Not my cup of tea de badging tbh, I'd just leave the TTS badge on and no APR stage 2+ on it

Just think when you pull up to a car which is pushing 350 thinking they can take you easy  and you boot it, now that's what I'd like


----------



## ReTTro fit

Put a tdi badge on it, that would get em thinkin !!! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139

1wheelonly said:


> Put a tdi badge on it, that would get em thinkin !!! Lol
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Ahahah smart move Lea, that sounds a brilliant idea!! Be only for those moments when you actually boot it though.


----------



## ReTTro fit

It's better than putting ttrs on a tdi !!! lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Senna916

Aoon_M said:


> Also need some opinions on this, this car will be stage 3+ by July/August.
> 
> I either, leave the TTS badge on and leave APR STAGE //+ badges on it OR completely debadge?
> 
> Part of me wants to debadge but you cannot beat the look on people's faces when you look on the rear view mirror and they're reading it with a smile on their face
> 
> I mean I know what I'd be like reading it off another car. Something to think about
> 
> But then I also want to de badge because it'll be so much more than a TTS and much more than a TTRS with 430bhp/500 torques


I'm sitting at APR Stage 2+ just now with the HPFP (which makes a HUGE difference to the mid-range btw  ). What are you doing to go to Stage 3+ as the APR route seems crazy expensive for the power increase? Would love to know as 2+ getting a bit dull now :? 
I have the Stage 2+ badges on after the TTS - no APR logo anywhere - works for me!


----------



## Nyxx

Were did you order the RS Plus grill from and have you got a part number pls.


----------



## Aoon_M

Senna916 said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also need some opinions on this, this car will be stage 3+ by July/August.
> 
> I either, leave the TTS badge on and leave APR STAGE //+ badges on it OR completely debadge?
> 
> Part of me wants to debadge but you cannot beat the look on people's faces when you look on the rear view mirror and they're reading it with a smile on their face
> 
> I mean I know what I'd be like reading it off another car. Something to think about
> 
> But then I also want to de badge because it'll be so much more than a TTS and much more than a TTRS with 430bhp/500 torques
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sitting at APR Stage 2+ just now with the HPFP (which makes a HUGE difference to the mid-range btw  ). What are you doing to go to Stage 3+ as the APR route seems crazy expensive for the power increase? Would love to know as 2+ getting a bit dull now :?
> I have the Stage 2+ badges on after the TTS - no APR logo anywhere - works for me!
Click to expand...

TTE420 hybrid turbo, I think it's round about £1200 exchanged with your old turbo.. it runs on the APR stage 2+ map and is basically plug and play. Takes you up to at least 420bhp, but I have a few other things planned to bring it up a little higher.



Nyxx said:


> Were did you order the RS Plus grill from and have you got a part number pls.


8J0853651M MOJ

Just make sure you're sitting down when they tell you the price for it and waiting time lol


----------



## Nyxx

Aoon_M said:


> 8J0853651M MOJ
> 
> Just make sure you're sitting down when they tell you the price for it and waiting time lol


OK


----------



## Senna916

Now that has made my day / week / year - Had no idea there was a hybrid turbo made for our little 2L TT, had a couple on our old S4 many years ago & they transformed the car - though it drank like a good alchoholic 

I have asked Unit20 for a price & availability but may go to TTE direct to see if cheaper - do you have a UK source & is it really plug & play (will standard TTS internals cope with 420bhp+).

Many thanks,

Steve


----------



## Aoon_M

Get in touch with Ecotune in Glasgow they are a dealer. Or try them direct on Facebook.

It really is plug and play. Autotech HPFP doesn't keep up though so I hope you have the APR one.

See this thread for the results http://www.audiaddict.net/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=6120

I think this is the year for TTE420.


----------



## boosted

Where did you get your R8 coil packs from and how much were they?


----------



## Templar

Aoon_M said:


> Sneak peak of the boost gauge  Will need to do a full writeup soon.


I fancy one of those white/blue gauges...how much was it mate ?


----------



## Senna916

boosted said:


> Where did you get your R8 coil packs from and how much were they?


Direct from Audi Edinburgh & they are cheaper than the ones for the TT :roll:

Couldn't make it up - typical crazy VAG pricing. Lamborghini windscreen washer cap (in black with Lambo logo) is cheaper than light blue TT one yet is perfect fit :lol:


----------



## boosted

I was quote £140 for 4 TTS coil packs from Glasgow audi, was it cheaper than that?


----------



## Senna916

boosted said:


> I was quote £140 for 4 TTS coil packs from Glasgow audi, was it cheaper than that?


I bought 4 x A06E 905 115 E 41A05 Ignit.Coil @ £32.67 each less 10% discount (cos I asked) so whatever that works out at plus Vat obviously - quick head maths it's about £140 but R8 coils are red :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Templar

Senna916 said:


> boosted said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was quote £140 for 4 TTS coil packs from Glasgow audi, was it cheaper than that?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 4 x A06E 905 115 E 41A05 Ignit.Coil @ £32.67 each less 10% discount (cos I asked) so whatever that works out at plus Vat obviously - quick head maths it's about £140 but R8 coils are red :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Same as the ones in the RS then ?


----------



## boosted

Found these in the US, only $21 each! http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.ph ... ts_id=3606


----------



## Aoon_M

boosted said:


> Where did you get your R8 coil packs from and how much were they?


Awesomegti £79 for 4



Templar said:


> I fancy one of those white/blue gauges...how much was it mate ?


A touch over £400 after customs charges and the additional charge for the analogue boost tap & custom colour.


----------



## Templar

That's not bad at all tbh, a favourable exchange rate helps too. Did you have the whole vent assembly or just the gauge ?


----------



## boosted

Aoon_M said:


> boosted said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get your R8 coil packs from and how much were they?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesomegti £79 for 4
Click to expand...

Seems too cheap to me no? But i suppose if they are working fine for you.

Are you upgrading your clutch at some point along the way?


----------



## Aoon_M

My mistake. They aren't R8 coils they're ECS branded red top coils. The R8 ones on Awesomegti are £110.

I haven't actually changed my coil packs because I haven't had to, my misfire problems went away with new spark plugs.

I have DSG so I should be okay


----------



## V6KMO

I just bought this upgrade direct from Loba, web page under construction but you can find at http://www.awesomegti.com/loba-motorspo ... rbocharger so have a choice of turbo upgrades if you wish


----------



## Senna916

V6KMO said:


> I just bought this upgrade direct from Loba, web page under construction but you can find at http://www.awesomegti.com/loba-motorspo ... rbocharger so have a choice of turbo upgrades if you wish


Could you tell me why you chose the LOBA over the TTE 420 Hybrid which 'seems' to provide more power & torque for less outlay??

Many thanks,

Steve


----------



## V6KMO

Simply because I trust LOBA and I have never had any problems with any of their products. Not saying its any better or worse, just a choice.


----------



## Aoon_M

Got the diffuser on today, still waiting for the silver strip to come back from the bodyshop. The quad tops had to be chopped off completely leaving a single outlet on each side. Car was so much louder but I connected the flapper back up and the note is absolutely perfect! Low grumble at coasting speeds, and loads of pops and bangs in the upper Rev range. No drone!!!. This might have just stopped me going for a full scorpion system, as I personally think it'll be too loud without a flapper even if resonated. Chopping the tips off amplifies the sound.

Now for the tips! Anyone have an alternative for TTRS exhaust tips?! Can't really justify £90 a bloody pop for something that'll stay silver for a week max before the decat does its thing to them!


----------



## bhoy78

Looks good, there's a guy in East Kilbride he made a full s/s exhaust system for my mums mark 1 think it was £350 and he made a great job of it, maybe he could make some tips for you?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Simons-C ... 1942021542


----------



## Aoon_M

bhoy78 said:


> Looks good, there's a guy in East Kilbride he made a full s/s exhaust system for my mums mark 1 think it was £350 and he made a great job of it, maybe he could make some tips for you?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Simons-C ... 1942021542


Was hoping something custom would be achievable 

I work up in EK anyway so I'll pop in during the week to see what they can do for me 

Thanks


----------



## V6KMO

its looking like the RS now....


----------



## Warranty_Void

Might have been easier to just buy a RS than change every TTS part for the RS version lol


----------



## legend139

Some people like a challenge than it being straight forward though! Looks good mate, so much better than when you first bought it!


----------



## Aoon_M

Read the thread lads I'm only 18 and can't get insured on the 2.5

As always thanks for all the compliments 8)

Considering I'm beyond TTRS power I don't see why I shouldn't beef the body kit up.

Plus this keeps it fun, I'd end up selling it if I had nothing to do to it.

Having custom tips made up on Monday morning!

Had the back windows tinted @ 35% and tail lights fly eyed. Liking the blackened out look so the wheels are definitely going back on Anthrecite


































Front plate was a bit gubbed after the car came back from Touchups, got sick of looking at it. OCD kicked in & picked some shiny new ones up from Glasgow Audi.


----------



## Bowen

Mate you should be proud having this at 18, let alone a TT at all. I had a Saxo.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## genie_v1

Bowen said:


> Mate you should be proud having this at 18, let alone a TT at all. I had a Saxo.
> 
> Keep up the great work.


+1

But, watch that diet, or you'll be too fat to get in/out :lol:


----------



## Aoon_M

genie_v1 said:


> Bowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate you should be proud having this at 18, let alone a TT at all. I had a Saxo.
> 
> Keep up the great work.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> But, watch that diet, or you'll be too fat to get in/out :lol:
Click to expand...

Don't worry I eat clean  little sister was enjoying the McDonald's lol


----------



## Templar

If you fancy a brand new steering wheel at some point let me know I can get a few different designs :wink:


----------



## Aoon_M

Templar said:


> If you fancy a brand new steering wheel at some point let me know I can get a few different designs :wink:


That is on the list ! Fill me in!


----------



## Templar

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=974706

As an example but others are available

Have a nose around the for sale section, can get knobs and wheels with/without paddles, with/without air bags ect


----------



## V6KMO

Aoon_M i wast being disrespectful. I have the RS front end on mine..... and I can afford the 2.5 haha
Project looks great...

I also have a nice Carbon TTRS style wheel. 4 mm thicker than standard.. Feels and looks great....


----------



## dzTT

How much did the tints and flyeye cost? I'm looking to get it done soon.

Are you heading up to Crieff for the Audi meet on the 3rd of May?
I'd like to see how much its changed since the Loch Lomond run :lol:


----------



## Templar

SpiTints cost around 30-40 quid all told (lights removed), had the foglight done too on my previous TT.


----------



## dzTT

I've been quoted £75 for the flyeyes, might just buy some film and wrap them myself


----------



## Aoon_M

Rear calipers and hubs painted silver.

It's time for new brakes and tyres, any recommendations on the front brake setup? Should I just go for the RS setup or? Need to get my back discs changed ASAP, but I want the rear discs to match up with the fronts, so need to know what I'm doing..


----------



## Warranty_Void

I've got TTRS brakes on mine and they are a vast improvement on OEM TTS setup. It depends on the price I got cheap set from another member, I seem to remember they are close to £2k for a new set at that price a good aftermarket set up would be better.

As for the rear brake I'm still running my TTS stock setup, the TTRS are not that much bigger and for the cost it's not something I need asap.

Just check that you won't have clearance issues with your wheels, I had to add 10mm spacers to get enough clearance of the brake calipers.

Also if you go the TTRS brakes get the garage to fit the TTRS brake line holders as they will not fit into the standard TTS ones, you don't want the lines rubbing or getting caught behind the wheel.


----------



## Aoon_M

dzTT said:


> How much did the tints and flyeye cost? I'm looking to get it done soon.
> 
> Are you heading up to Crieff for the Audi meet on the 3rd of May?
> I'd like to see how much its changed since the Loch Lomond run :lol:


I paid very little as the owner of AutoDynamic is a very good friend of mine, give him a call and let him know I sent you and he'll do your a good deal 



Warranty_Void said:


> I've got TTRS brakes on mine and they are a vast improvement on OEM TTS setup. It depends on the price I got cheap set from another member, I seem to remember they are close to £2k for a new set at that price a good aftermarket set up would be better.
> 
> As for the rear brake I'm still running my TTS stock setup, the TTRS are not that much bigger and for the cost it's not something I need asap.
> 
> Just check that you won't have clearance issues with your wheels, I had to add 10mm spacers to get enough clearance of the brake calipers.
> 
> Also if you go the TTRS brakes get the garage to fit the TTRS brake line holders as they will not fit into the standard TTS ones, you don't want the lines rubbing or getting caught behind the wheel.


I thought the TTRS/TTS rear disc setup was identical? Might for the DaveB RS6 rear brake disc converison


----------



## Warranty_Void

I just assumed the TTRS rear setup is different, never really looked to be honest


----------



## billyali86

Go with aftermarket setup, I had a lot of warping issues with my brakes


----------



## V6KMO

if your going to do the brakes do them right. Get the Loba set up. Dave B s the man
Fantastic stopping power. RS6 discs for the rear to balance up the look.


----------



## Aoon_M

Okay, so, the RS diffuser is off the table. Way way too much work involved in getting that to fit, you simply cannot make it fit into the TTS bumper, it unclips at high speeds, and then the matter of the tips, the tips are £200 and then another £240 for the mounting bracket from OSIR to hold the tips in, all adds up and isn't a mod worth the money for now.

Since the RS diffuser was a no go, some retail therapy was in order! Looked in the marketplace and Gordon was selling a resonated Scorpion catback which would've mated perfectly with my scorpion decat.

Exchanged a few pms and picked the exhaust up this morning! Was great getting to see his RS and after looking at the RS brakes once more I think that's what I'm going for, C5 RS6 discs for the backs to match up.

Managed to squeeze myself in to get it fitted today, (benefits of having family in the trade) now that it's on, I can honestly say it's no louder than a decat with stock backbox WITH flapper connected. I might get in touch with scorpion to get a resonator delete pipe, but I really like the note of it so a few motorway runs to judge drone levels are needed first. The overall sound of the scorpion turboback is a much more raspier sound, where as the stock was a bit more tractor like, if that makes sense.. Best way to put it is that it improves the sound of the engine, doesn't just sound LOUD and droney anymore.


















































Gordon was also nice enough to give me his footwell lights off his old TTS  looking forward to getting these fitted!


----------



## gogs

Hi Aoon,

Absolute pleasure meeting you today, i can honestly say i rarely meet someone who is as enthusiastic about his car as you are, let alone someone as young owning a TTS :-o
you've got some nice mods ;-)

The footwells are a straight fit with that loom, just route the cable and enable with vcds ;-)

Glad you got the Scorpion fitted ok, i didn't find any drone on the motorway on my TTS with the resonated set up, not sure how non res would sound

Really like the colour of your TTS in the metal, keep up the good work ;-)

All you need now is that RS front end ;-)










Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Aoon_M

gogs said:


> Hi Aoon,
> 
> Absolute pleasure meeting you today, i can honestly say i rarely meet someone who is as enthusiastic about his car as you are, let alone someone as young owning a TTS :-o
> you've got some nice mods ;-)
> 
> The footwells are a straight fit with that loom, just route the cable and enable with vcds ;-)
> 
> Glad you got the Scorpion fitted ok, i didn't find any drone on the motorway on my TTS with the resonated set up, not sure how non res would sound
> 
> Really like the colour of your TTS in the metal, keep up the good work ;-)
> 
> All you need now is that RS front end ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


Same to yourself Gordon! Ahh what can I say, I love my cars. Keeps me busy and away from trouble! :roll:

Need to get someone with VCDS to enable mine as our little Asian friends that made mine decided they wouldn't allow me to adjust the CEM with it :lol:

RS front end.. So much want lol. I'll get back to you :mrgreen:


----------



## gogs

I'll have my vcds cable back next week so will be able to do your spoiler delete and your footwells at some point, just double check everything with Lea with regard to the correct pin for positive

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Aoon_M

Okay, so this happened


----------



## Se6

As a new member on here Looking for a TTS this has provided some inspiration. Great looking car! Keep up the good work


----------



## Aoon_M

Finally got round to upgrading the mk1 RNS-E unit to the mk2. Looks the part! Have also fitted and coded the foot well lights in and Continental Sport Contact 5 tyres all round! Big difference to the overall handling.

Next up: AMI, Reverse camera (if possible...) alloys refurbed in anthracite & MSS springs.


----------



## Dalloway

Looking good!!! Keep those updates coming!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Next up...... Remove finger prints from screen lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi

Whats that usb cable you got going on from the usb cig charger?

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

aquazi said:


> Whats that usb cable you got going on from the usb cig charger?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Looks like it's the charger for iPhone 
And seeing as you have the ashtray dock Aoon you could hard wire one of these to the ciggy lighter loom underneath the dash mate, hidden 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## dzTT

When id you upgrade the ash tray bit to ipod dock? I've got the ipod holder in the glove box but find the ipod comes flying out the holder when driving hard :lol:


----------



## aquazi

1wheelonly said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that usb cable you got going on from the usb cig charger?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's the charger for iPhone
> And seeing as you have the ashtray dock Aoon you could hard wire one of these to the ciggy lighter loom underneath the dash mate, hidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

Seems a long way to go to get a charged dock! I thought it was some clever way to get the AMI from outside of the glovebox!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Just get a tune2air, plug it into ami and stream your music, phone / iPod stays in pocket 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Aoon_M

Already have the tune2air  Its plugged into the 30 pin in the glovebox, deals with my a2dp audio. Want an AMI now so I can get track names!

The iPhone dock is purely for charging my phone, I actually need to get round to hiding the charger. Was going to route a switched feed from the fuse box but your idea sounds better! How hard is it to get access underneath the cig lighter? Centre console doesn't need taken apart does it.. Will get it ordered.


----------



## ReTTro fit

To remove cig lighter you need to pull the rns-e out 
Pull out the heater control and there a bolt at the rear of the ashtray aswell as two at the front

If you don't want to remove it then just run a feed from the fuse box to the same device shown and slot it in behind the rns-e etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Aoon_M

1wheelonly said:


> To remove cig lighter you need to pull the rns-e out
> Pull out the heater control and there a bolt at the rear of the ashtray aswell as two at the front
> 
> If you don't want to remove it then just run a feed from the fuse box to the same device shown and slot it in behind the rns-e etc
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Does the climate module just pull straight out? Had a play with it when I had the RNS out and it didn't seem like it wanted to budge


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes it just pulls out
Be forcefull with it and it will come

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi

Mine was proper wedged in too... I found if i scooped it up slightly it came out... But nearly knocked myself out when it flew out toward my face!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigz

Looks mint mate!!


----------



## Aoon_M

Birthday is coming up  Only way to treat myself..

Can't believe I've just splashed 2.5k on bits that you can't even see. Work hard play hard!! :lol:

Ordered;

APR High Pressure Fuel Pump, APR World Renowned Intercooler, APR Runner Flap Delete, Forge Induction Kit, Neuspeed Power Pulley Kit.

Now that things are getting serious under the bonnet, maintenance is key!

Millers Nanodrive cfs 5w-40 racing oil
DSG service
Haldex service
NGK Iridium X Spark Plug Set BKR7EIX

Everything will be getting installed/serviced within the course of a month, and then the car is booked back into Ecotune on the 7th of July (What better way to spend your birthday!) for a flash to APR Stage 2+ file and some dyno time. Hoping to make an optimistic 390bhp.. Excited much! :mrgreen:

This is all preparation for Stage 3 (TTE420) which we should be seeing later this year!


----------



## Dalloway

Sweet Jesus!

Keep us posted with pics!

And happy birthday!


----------



## baztts

superb looking car bud and mods have been tastefully done. I hade a fiesta xr2 when I was 18 with a whole 96BHP (you will have to google that for pics as you are too young to remember them) so well done in having such a great car . Look forward to seeing the next instalments.


----------



## Snappy79

I would do a swap with you on the rotors. I have some 19" Antrasitt RS4 rims on the winter wheels, but like to have Rotors on them also.

Mine are OEM.


----------



## Aoon_M

As always many thanks for all the positive comments, not a day goes by that I don't have someone telling me how good it looks and how lucky I am! Much appreciated.

Fitted and coded footwell lights & some new TTS mats to compliment them. Its all in the details... :wink:


----------



## aquazi

Looking good!

Are your seats red? Or do you have other red on the inside?

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Aoon_M

Nope, the seats are black on black leather. Went for the red trim as all the interior LEDs are red, blends in nicely. They are a bit too pinky red for my liking just now tho give it a week till their dirty !


----------



## Aoon_M

Busy busy day today!!

Everything turned up today.. Huge thanks to AwesomeGTi for fulfilling the order.. Rapid delivery!

Fitted the Forge CAI, Neuspeed power pulley and APR HPFP today. Not sure if i'm keeping the Forge CAI, will monitor ltft and report back. Have already advised forge of the possible issue.


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi aoon

Looking good mate 
Very nice mods.
Looking forward to seeing it on the rollers and power numbers

Phil


----------



## gogs

Quite a delivery Aoon 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## robokn

Quick word of warning of the intake turn the intake thru 45 degrees as the small bolt heads can hit the bonnet underneath, as said some delivery, again will be interested to see the numbers


----------



## bhoy78

wow busy man, looking good 8)


----------



## Aoon_M

So I did the APR Intercooler install today. After a LOT of swearing at jubilee clips and silicone pipes it took me 6 hours from start to finish, done it all by myself. Proud! Only made possible thanks to the tools I had available, this is definitely not a DIY.

Hats off to APR, every mount, every screw hole lined up with the original stuff. Absolutely machine perfect. It's just like replacing the stock cooler bar the larger silicone pipes.

Initial impressions, I can monitor my IATs with my P3Cars boost gauge in the vent and they drop almost instantly back to ambient after WOT. Car feels a lot more responsive and has a throatier sound to the exhaust. Need more time to monitor how it deals with heatsoak but after the short run tonight I'm amazed at how quickly the temps drop!

Next up.. APR Runner Flap Delete.

I've also just made a cheeky order for some genuine TT illuminated sill plates.. Super excited.


----------



## aquazi

Well done on the install... I certainly wouldnt have the skill/ balls to tackle that myself!

Is it visible through the bumper?

And genuine illuminated door sills... Never seen those... Where did you find them?

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Aoon_M

aquazi said:


> Well done on the install... I certainly wouldnt have the skill/ balls to tackle that myself!
> 
> Is it visible through the bumper?
> 
> And genuine illuminated door sills... Never seen those... Where did you find them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Glad its done though. Was messy also as coolant, A/C gas and washer fluid all had to be drained..

Nope you can't see it through the bumper, this replaces your stock cooler in the stock location so your not adding anything on that shouldn't be there. You can buy a forge 'twintercooler' for cheaper and this just bolts onto your crash bar and you can see it through the grill, but it adds turbo lag and pressure drop as it works in parallel along with the stock cooler.

This is what I've ordered. They look the nuts. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... 7675.l2557


----------



## _Dejan_

Why are you remove A/C & water cooler?
You can easy replace intercooler without removing them from car... You just need remove crash bar and you can take original intercooler out and put new one beetween A/C and water cooler... There are few tutorials how to do this if I remember APR one and THS have also own tutorial and they save you a lot of problems and money(refilling A/C, coolant)...


----------



## Aoon_M

_Dejan_ said:


> Why are you remove A/C & water cooler?
> You can easy replace intercooler without removing them from car... You just need remove crash bar and you can take original intercooler out and put new one beetween A/C and water cooler... There are few tutorials how to do this if I remember APR one and THS have also own tutorial and they save you a lot of problems and money(refilling A/C, coolant)...


Hmm, to be honest it looked very very tight in there and I would've much rather removed the front panel and done it that way. The inter cooler was in between the radiator and condenser, the pipes had no flexibility to them whatsoever. Didn't want to risk any possible damage to the fins.

Plus the APR cooler is thicker so you have even less space to work with once you put that in!

Do it once do it right!


----------



## Aoon_M

work in progress; Audi TT illuminated sills (thanks to Lea for all the help lol)

EDIT: now finished, they look amazing!


----------



## aquazi

Really liking those!

Take it they are wired to the footwell lighting loom?

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78

They sills looks great, need to get some pics when they are lit up


----------



## Aoon_M

aquazi said:


> Really liking those!
> 
> Take it they are wired to the footwell lighting loom?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


They do look good 

The manual they sent me is in german, me and Lea have had a right laugh trying to figure out what says what :lol: :lol: :lol:

Going to pick up an English copy tomorrow from Audi and go from there. Also doesn't help that there is presumably two versions of the manual, one for the older CEM and one for the newer, I have the older CEM and the manual they sent me is for the newer one!

The sills wire up to their own canbus module which bolts on under the steering wheel and receives signal from the CEM. Gets its own fuse in the fuse box, relay etc everything.. Just like you'd imagine them to come from factory.

There all wired up and fitted, just need to find out what pins to use on the CEM for the signal, should be hopefully sorted tomorrow.


----------



## Aoon_M

So today APR Runner Flap Delete was fitted, and the resonator delete pipe from Scorpion was also put on (my neighbours new alarm clock :lol: )

Love the exhaust. It's *louder* but the exact same level of drone or even less than the resonated system which is weird, it's staying for definite but might insulate the boot pan a little as I do a lotta miles..










The runner flap delete... Worth every penny. For me anyway! Haven't noticed any gains performance wise yet as still need tuned for it but you can bloody well hear it through the exhaust.. When we started the car on a cold start after the manifold was put back on it was popping and banging, sounded amazing. DSG farts are violent to say the least! Exhaust also gurgles on the overrun a lot more now. Welcomed change in note to the puny 2.0tfsi

Will be interesting doing a cold start tomorrow morning as cold starts are supposed to be poor with the RFD until you're tuned for it. Might video it.

Some pics of the carbon build up on the valves, we used brake cleaner to clean up as much as we could!


































Car has now been serviced head to toe! Reasy for its remap and then the track days to follow!

7th of July, move your arse! :mrgreen:


----------



## aquazi

Looks good... You'll have to get a video up of it as i bet it sounds pretty meaty now!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## arm1tage

Aoon_M said:


> Busy busy day today!!
> 
> Everything turned up today.. Huge thanks to AwesomeGTi for fulfilling the order.. Rapid delivery!
> 
> Fitted the Forge CAI, Neuspeed power pulley and APR HPFP today. Not sure if i'm keeping the Forge CAI, will monitor ltft and report back. Have already advised forge of the possible issue.


Hey love your build, I have a Sprint Blue TTS too so following closely!

About the Forge CAI, I can't believe they still haven't fixed the LTFT issue... been a problem since release. Check out my easy fix though http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-2867R-TTS&p=84197295&viewfull=1#post84197295 now I'm reading +/-1 only...

Also wanted to try the TTRS diffuser on mine, too bad it doesn't fit but thanks for trying!

Lots of creative mods, keep updating us!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aoon_M

arm1tage said:


> Hey love your build, I have a Sprint Blue TTS too so following closely!
> 
> About the Forge CAI, I can't believe they still haven't fixed the LTFT issue... been a problem since release. Check out my easy fix though http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-2867R-TTS&p=84197295&viewfull=1#post84197295 now I'm reading +/-1 only...
> 
> Also wanted to try the TTRS diffuser on mine, too bad it doesn't fit but thanks for trying!
> 
> Lots of creative mods, keep updating us!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been following your build for a long time and its nothing short of amazing! Hows the clutch packs at stage 3 level? Any slip?

The TTRS Diffuser I will definitely re visit later this year, I just need to find a TTRS bumper to go with it! Yes I used a short piece of PCV pipe to sort out the LTFT issue, now readin +/- between 2 and 3. notified Forge of the issue and solution.


----------



## arm1tage

Aoon_M said:


> arm1tage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey love your build, I have a Sprint Blue TTS too so following closely!
> 
> About the Forge CAI, I can't believe they still haven't fixed the LTFT issue... been a problem since release. Check out my easy fix though http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-2867R-TTS&p=84197295&viewfull=1#post84197295 now I'm reading +/-1 only...
> 
> Also wanted to try the TTRS diffuser on mine, too bad it doesn't fit but thanks for trying!
> 
> Lots of creative mods, keep updating us!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I've been following your build for a long time and its nothing short of amazing! Hows the clutch packs at stage 3 level? Any slip?
> 
> The TTRS Diffuser I will definitely re visit later this year, I just need to find a TTRS bumper to go with it! Yes I used a short piece of PCV pipe to sort out the LTFT issue, now readin +/- between 2 and 3. notified Forge of the issue and solution.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Yes there is still some slip. I am now running the race gas map but with the low output map in there was no slip and I actually preferred the power delivery. Much more linear and predictable. I am budgeting for upgraded clutches and at a minimum rods if not pistons eventually.

Good to hear you got the LTFT under control, although Forge should really issue a fix. I've had great service from them but this really makes me doubt their engineering...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boo9302

What mods did you have on your TTs when you did the dyno run at 350? Was the HPFP installed then? Was it a 2+ file?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## Aoon_M

Have now been coded in for RFD and flashed to the APR Stage 2+ file!

Absolutely love it, has opened up the mid range torque massively, now does a 0-60 sprint in 3.38 seconds. 0-100 in roughly 8.3 seconds. Next on the list is an APR DSG remap to increase launch rpm as I recon its bogged down quite a bit in the dry.

Unfortunately I never got a run on the dyno as my back right alloy had a very slight buckle causing traction control to kick in on the dyno! Not a happy boy. I'm a numbers guy so I'll be back for a run once the alloy is sorted. Gives me an excuse to upgrade the alloys too. RS6 alloys et35 for road use and a set of nice lightweight wheels for track use in the pipeline.

Spent the day at Ecotune having it smoke tested etc making sure it was boosting to perfection, found a small leak in the dipstick as an O ring was missing and one of the intercooler pipes was coming loose (oops) but other than that a healthy car!

Need to upgrade the brakes now.. Getting scary.

Have a track day on Tuesday, no doubt I'll burn though all 4 sets of pads! Will make me get the finger out and get the brakes sorted though. One step at a time..

Excuse the massive amount of brake dust on the alloys.. Forgot to give it a wash before taking it in!

Heres a vid, it was super wet that day so I had no traction from 1st-3rd!


----------



## Templar

Sounds good too :wink:


----------



## legend139

Great to see you take my advice on 2 sets of alloys my friend  can't wait to see the rs6 alloys on it.

Loving the progression and the numbers your producing from the tts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eviled

just upgraded my brakes after some spirited driving up in the dales

went for TTRS calipers, TTRS discs, mintex pads and braided lines all round

very happy indeed, and could notice the weight loss too

next stop light wheels [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Aoon_M

Had the track day at Knockhill today, absolutely amazing experience! Something you need to experience.

Mod wise ITS TIME FOR NEW BRAKES!!! :roll:

Gopros take really good pictures! Well impressed.


----------



## Iblackjack95

Great thread mate I'm 19 and looking to get a tts next year. Drove a ttrs and fell in love so gotta get the next best thing. And you've done what I imagine to do.


----------



## Aoon_M

My insurance renewal on another platform just came back :lol: :lol: :lol:

Its time to move on to the next project, off to Dubai for three weeks but I will be stripping the car of all its mods when I'm back!

PM me if you want dibs on any of the mods.


----------



## bhoy78

Have a good holiday mate hope to see you back in a TT in years to come, in the meantime I will look out for your next fire breathing dragon around Glasgow


----------



## Aoon_M

Thank you mate!

Oh the next one will be even meaner! I cannot wait


----------



## legend139

Aoon_M said:


> Thank you mate!
> 
> Oh the next one will be even meaner! I cannot wait


You are crackers changing cars already after all the awesome work! Wonder what the next project will be though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aoon_M

Say hello to the new project, love it or hate it this is my chosen ticket to the 500bhp+ club. Full spec Mercedes A45 AMG bar the 19s.

Still in Dubai unfortunately but it'll be fun coming home and going to pick this beast up!


















It's been a great time on the forum! Met some great people and I'll definetley stick around! Never know I may return with a mk3 RS!


----------



## gogs

Nice machine Aoon, best of luck in your project ;-)

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## bhoy78

Looks good mate 8)


----------



## legend139

Aoon_M said:


> Say hello to the new project, love it or hate it this is my chosen ticket to the 500bhp+ club. Full spec Mercedes A45 AMG bar the 19s.
> 
> Still in Dubai unfortunately but it'll be fun coming home and going to pick this beast up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a great time on the forum! Met some great people and I'll definetley stick around! Never know I may return with a mk3 RS!


Looks cracking mate! Bet your excited to get back and I'm sure there are many jealous people want your shoes right now! 

Don't forget to post the project thread on here so I can nosy and keep up to date!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben5029

Like it! Looking forward to the project thread for the new toy!

At least it will soften the blow of coming back to the UK from Dubai


----------



## dak2v

Nice choice Aoon looking forward to seeing all the mods you do


----------



## aquazi

Wow great step up... Have to admit i'm not keen on the rear spooler but the A45 is beautiful inside and out!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Stev443

Good luck all the best


----------



## Templar

Best wishes fella, keep us updated on your new toy :wink:


----------



## -VK-

Lovely mate - Had a bit of fun with one of these through the local country roads a few Sunday's ago. Go like stink and sound incredible too!


----------



## gigeorge

Great write up there, and a lovely looking car


----------



## Skygod

Nice car, I'm sure it'll be a hoot. Just not keen on the colour personally, your Sprint Blue TTS looked the business. Happy driving!


----------



## boo9302

Yea you gotta get another TT. If you lived a little closer, I would get some parts from you. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Hoskyn

Don't suppose you still have any of the mods or parts for sale do you? Sadly unable to inbox at the moment


----------



## Aoon_M

You may email me at aoon_m @ me.com


----------



## TTaRSe

Good to see new ride today...looks cool.
Cracking spec..
20 inch vossen and its way ahead of rather dull new RS3.


----------



## Aoon_M

TTaRSe said:


> Good to see new ride today...looks cool.
> Cracking spec..
> 20 inch vossen and its way ahead of rather dull new RS3.


Vossens, MPSS and stage 2 will suffice! Don't think I'll go mad this time :lol:


----------



## Templar

Aoon_M said:


> TTaRSe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see new ride today...looks cool.
> Cracking spec..
> 20 inch vossen and its way ahead of rather dull new RS3.
> 
> 
> 
> Vossens, MPSS and stage 2 will suffice! Don't think I'll go mad this time :lol:
Click to expand...

What will be the anticipated power figures on the AMG after a stage2 ?
Will it be an ECU out too or an OBD job ?


----------



## Aoon_M

Stage 1/2 have very minor differences! Its an ECU out tune, looking at 450bhp/500ft/lbs of torque :mrgreen:

Stage 2 requirements are downpipe and intake


----------



## azbaz125

Where do you buy the rs spoiler from ?? Thx


----------



## sir_dave

This car has appeared for sale: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... 2099338624

Advert mentions "REAR PROP SHAFT HAS BEEN TAKEN OUT SO NEED A PROP SHAFT CAR RUNS AND DRIVES " so just wondering if the OP, or anyone else could give me a heads up on how f*cked the car actually is lol.


----------



## chriscapon

It's been on Autotrader for a couple of months now ... so I'm guessing it's not the great deal it first appears to be ...


----------



## ReTTro fit

I know Aoon that owned the car 
The prop shaft snapped on him a few days before he part exchanged it 
I'm not sure that's the place he sold it too either 
The wheels have also been changed, there standard TT alloys not TTS alloys

It's been for sale for AGES

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Aoon_M

Lol

The prop snapped, I replaced the propshaft donut and traded it in to mercedes dealership.. Not sure whats going on with the Alloys though but I personally am thinking about buying it back and keeping it as a second project.

Pretty sure they had it listed as stage 3 a few weeks ago, its just stage 1 + RFD, APR.


----------



## gogs

How's the merc Aoon ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139

As if no one has bought it yet ahaha, you'd have though they'd get it fixed before selling it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139

Aoon_M said:


> Lol
> 
> The prop snapped, I replaced the propshaft donut and traded it in to mercedes dealership.. Not sure whats going on with the Alloys though but I personally am thinking about buying it back and keeping it as a second project.
> 
> Pretty sure they had it listed as stage 3 a few weeks ago, its just stage 1 + RFD, APR.


Go for it, gutt the lot out of it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78

+1 get the blue beast back


----------



## Templar

It's going to need a considerable amount of TLC ...


----------



## Nathanho123

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... &logcode=p

its back up for sale again lol ..


----------



## aquazi

So did they fix it up?

Not a fan of the new wheels... And clever use of camera angles to show the interior without the seat/ leather wear!!

Still could be a bargain if we know what was done to get it prepped for sale.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78

It's been for sale throughout, looks like he did fix it and change the wheels but don't get why the seller didn't just do that in the first place. All that time advertising it with a broken part would have put any serious buyers off. A real shame though as it was a stunning car in the flesh.

Would it give the RS3 a run for it's money Aoon? :wink:


----------



## dayellowjai

That is looking so good!


----------



## Truckerbyday1981

Aoon_M said:


> My insurance renewal on another platform just came back :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Its time to move on to the next project, off to Dubai for three weeks but I will be stripping the car of all its mods when I'm back!
> 
> PM me if you want dibs on any of the mods.


I know this is a long shot but do you still have any of your mods left? Great building thread and as a new owner of a sprint blue tts it's giving me lots of inspiration.


----------



## TTSingh

Looks really good!


----------



## mickee92

TTSingh said:


> Looks really good!


Fella has an R8 now: https://instagram.com/aoon_m?utm_source ... f0fd60bnxq

His RS3 was pretty hellish as well.


----------

